# Cecil Peoples to the rescue *MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS! RECOGNIZE!!*



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Cornbread said this in the shoutbox last night when Mr. Peoples rendered his super excellent 27-30 score. It was so VERY.

Any and all rants about this icon of sucktacular judging, unleash them in here.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What fight was this??? i was at work so didnt get to see it at home >_<


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I want a gif of him being asleep lol


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, that was so awesome! I remember in round 2 (I think) of Maynard/Huerta I saw him resting his head on his hand when the fight went to the ground.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Ya know, it's not teh fair we is so mean to the Peoples, MMA just isn't that interesting. I'm just happy he still uses the correct numbers.... 

"And judge Cecil Peoples scores the bout 912-48.... DAMNIT PEOPLES GET THE HELL OUTTA HURR!"


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Lol, wow this dude was sleeping and hes a judge..

Way to go!


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I want a gif of him being asleep lol


lol..I gotta see this too...I'll rep anyone that can come up with that gif...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Peoples is a complete tool... I have no idea why the commissions still use him. Honestly, every time I hear that he is a judge, I cringe and hope none of the fights go to a decision. He must be blind, or bought.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I like how he wasn't even watching when Jardine was fighting Griffin lol.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Peoples is a complete tool... I have no idea why the commissions still use him. Honestly, every time I hear that he is a judge, I cringe and hope none of the fights go to a decision. He must be blind, or bought.


Exactly. It makes my heart hurt every time I hear him listed as a judge. He is terrible...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lmao, that's hilarious man. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Somebody post a pic of that Cecil Peoples action figure; a required addition to any MMA fan's toy box.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Cecil has given the most 10-8 rounds in the history of combat sports.

This man is a joke, heres the figures for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

DropKicker said:


> lol..I gotta see this too...I'll rep anyone that can come up with that gif...


your rep isn't worth anything though. you gotta get in the green yo.


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

lol this action figures are hilarious!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Kalib Starnes one had me rolling!! As for Cecil People's... for real... how come the people who hire judges still give this guy work? Seriously...?


Seriously..?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

It's hard to see if he's sleeping because of the chain-link fence, but at least his head is feeling heavy.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

He doesn't look anywhere near sleeping imo.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh......don't you worry............something more conclusive will surface.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quite frankly I'm generally shocked/amused/confused by the judges results.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

That moron would likely judge bouts better if he WAS asleep. I honestly CAN NOT figure out how he scores fights. Does he make it up? Does he give 14 pointules for hebrology and minus 7.3 megapoints for takedown defenses?

There is a short list of people that I've never met that I would pick a fight with just on principle. For what he has done to my favorite sport, he is on that list. 

Just remember kids, young up and coming MMA fighters...don't let it go to a decision...Cecil Peoples could decide your fate. Oh, unless you have completely and obviously gotten your ass handed to you for three rounds. Then, go defense for the last few minutes, and at the end, throw your hands up in victory and yell loudly. When he wakes up and sees you, he'll assume you won.


----------



## naturlystoned (Nov 18, 2007)

He does the gayest half ass karate chop move to begin each round of every fight he refs, too. SUPER half ass gay karate chop for main events.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

naturlystoned said:


> He does the gayest half ass karate chop move to begin each round of every fight he refs, too. SUPER half ass gay karate chop for main events.


Yuppers...we've got another member with his finger securely on the pulse of the MMA nation. Cecil Peoples is a ref. 
And he does the gayest (how is something more or less gay? isn't it all all or nothing kinda word?)karate chop move.

I challenge you to a gay ass karate chop sparring session. Chops and ridge hands only. We can even agree to no shots to the neck so nobody gets killed. But afterwards, winner get to be the top. It is a gay ass karate chop after all....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno man... Is being on top a good thing when fighting under gay ass karate chop rules? I'm scared of this sport.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He's deff not doing the sleep thang, but I imagine he's thinking something along the lines of "Hmmmm, if Spiderman got bit by a radioactive praying mantis, would he get ultimate karate skills?! GOD CECIL PEOPLES, YOU'RE AMAZING! I got to write this shit down!"


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I dunno man... Is being on top a good thing when fighting under gay ass karate chop rules? I'm scared of this sport.


Better than the bottom...unless you like being on the bottom, right? 



CornbreadBB said:


> He's deff not doing the sleep thang, but I imagine he's thinking something along the lines of "Hmmmm, if Spiderman got bit by a radioactive praying mantis, would he get ultimate karate skills?! GOD CECIL PEOPLES, YOU'RE AMAZING! I got to write this shit down!"



That is awesome. I can actually see it in his head...his eyes going all wide with wonder at how amazing it is, while the bell rings..."oh, uh, yeah, it was, like a 10-8 round for that guy...in the red shorts...yeah, that one."


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> Better than the bottom...unless you like being on the bottom, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be on the bottom, as long as I can throw my ghey ridge hand.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

the action figures are sweet, anybody have some more to see?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just don't understand with People statement regarding the Machida/Shogun fight and everyone elses defense of the decision, what is the explanation for Jardine beating Liddell then.

Cecil Peoples said, Shogun landed a lot of low kicks, but they don't end the fight.....

We all know chuck is one of the toughest guys in mma, and not once did he show an ounce of pain in the Jardine fight. He didn't limp, switch stances or even wince. He just kept taking the shots and countering Jardine with headshots. so why the different scoring for basically the same kind of fight


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Yah, really, how do they justify Chucks loss than.
Peoples is a bozo!
Machida dictated where the fight went and controled the octogon? WTF, he was trying not to get hit by someone pressing at him, so I would assume someone running away from another fighter(starnes) in the octogon is in control because he is dictating where the fight went? Come on, get real.
I will give Machida the points for defending take downs, but, Shogun did everything else better.
When a fighter limps and changes stance due to pain at least 10-15 times in a fight, it usually means he took alot of damage.
And about Machida being more accurate? Well maybe he was for the 20-30 hits he landed well, but Shogun hit him accuratley as many and more times, and for 20 more on top of that even if not well landed, should still count for something.
The more I think about the fight, the more pissed I get, as it is clear Shogun out pointed him through and through.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so excited someone bumped this awesomely named thread.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I'm so excited someone bumped this awesomely named thread.


I honestly didn't even realize this was bumped until this post. I was a confused turkey.

But still, wonderfully appropriate for the current situation :thumb02:.


----------

